# Would you be willing to date someone who plays video games almost every day, for at l



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Would you be willing to date someone who plays video games almost every day, for at least 2 hours?

Saw this as a question on OkCupid.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I probably would. Depends what type of video games they are.

On a somewhat related note, OkCupid questions frustrate me sometimes. The lack of good choices for answers often made me want to pull out what remains of my hair.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

maybe. i am kind of intolerant when it comes to videogames. like i think it was very shortsighted of the smart people who made them to go ahead with creating them. now it has been glamorized, game development has, and receives a steady stream of smart people and talent. it's too late to go back. and the whole thing, i presume, was mostly profit driven without much of a regard for what introducing these things would have to society. i know people enjoy them, but are people happier because of them? compare now to before. i am less sure about that. and what has it done to contributing to increased apathy when it comes to other things - what would people be doing if there were no modern videogames, would they be doing better things or worse things. personal happiness is important, but there are unintended societal consequences for everyone, i assume, when you have the extent of participation that you do in these often additive forms of entertainment. 

especially sad how smart people are targeted and perhaps some of the most likely to get super-addicted to these games (since they get can often be the most competitive players, or the ones with the insights that other people like, etc. in short they can get a lot of reward from the community for their participation. which keeps them coming back for more)

and when the smart people are wasting their lives on videogames, than we really have a problem.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah I would. It's pretty easy for me. I'd rather be hanging out playing Xbox with someone I loved rather then going dancing, eating in resturants every weekend or whatever people are doing these days.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Abso****inglutley. But only if they enjoyed trolling the children on xbox live and just about every other game with me.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

That would be ideal actually.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

A gamer girl who preferred master race PC and also liked cosplay would be just fantastic


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

That'd be pretty cool actually.

Unless they only played Skyrim. >.<


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

enfield said:


> probably not. i am kind of intolerant when it comes to videogames. like i think it was very shortsighted of the smart people who made them to go ahead with creating them. now it has been glamorized, game development has, and receives a steady stream of smart people and talent. it's too late to go back. and the whole thing, i presume, was mostly profit driven without much of a regard for what introducing these things would have to society. i know people enjoy them, but are people happier because of them? compare now to before. i am less sure about that. and what has it done to contributing to increased apathy when it comes to other things - what would people be doing if there were no modern videogames, would they be doing better things or worse things. personal happiness is important, but there are unintended societal consequences for everyone, i assume, when you have the extent of participation that you do in these often additive forms of entertainment.
> 
> especially sad how smart people are targeted and perhaps some of the most likely to get super-addicted to these games (since they get can often be the most competitive players, or the ones with the insights that other people like, etc. in short they can get a lot of reward from the community for their participation. which keeps them coming back for more)
> 
> and when the smart people are wasting their lives on videogames, than we really have a problem.


People use video games as an escape for their own issues. You can't vilify the games industry because other people abuse that right. Games even advise you to take regular breaks. Lots of mediums can be abused by people. Some people spend their entire lives creating art and practicing music while ignoring other priorities.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't see why not. A gamer guy is generally perfect for me anyway~


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Rixy said:


> People use video games as an escape for their own issues. You can't vilify the games industry because other people abuse that right. Games even advise you to take regular breaks. Lots of mediums can be abused by people. Some people spend their entire lives creating art and practicing music while ignoring other priorities.


if an industry, on balance, has a net negative effect on the world, than i think it's okay to recognize that for what it is. that doesn't mean you need to vilify it, since it may not be practical, and often isn't, to try to turn back the tides, but you don't need to accept it as some inevitable result, that industries that do harm will continue to exist and continue to come into existence, and that nothing can be done about that. since we (society, the government, etc.) may, conceivably, be able to do something to reduce the proportion of future harmful industries compared to beneficial ones . yeah, once harmful industry gains enough capital and influence things get out of hand quickly and we lose control of them. but maybe some interventions can be taken before all that momentum is gained.

of course there will be concerns about stifling all industry with such measures, both good and bad, but i would have to imagine there are some possible interventions which would serve their intended purposes. so, while that may be something to be concerned about, i don't think it's a very good argument for dismissing the argument all together - simply because it may not work.

especially because the consequences of not doing anything are, however under-recognized, probably very steep to all of us.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I watch TV for over 2 hours a day, what's the difference between that and video games. So, sure.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

I would play with them


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I guess, I have my own interests, too.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Barely even a factor, but it would be nice if she had a similar taste in games as I do if she did enjoy the vidya games. We could gather the grandkids around the fire in years to come and regale them with tales of the journeys our different Shepard's went on, the paths our Warden's took to save Ferelden, what our Lee and Clementine did to try survive against the walkers etc. And we'd laugh and look nostalgically at each other, while the youngster's look at each other bored, yet bemused, at our primitive video games and our idiotic use of the now archaic fire.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Abso****inglutley. But only if they enjoyed trolling the children on xbox live and just about every other game with me.


------

I troll everybody on Xbox Live. Not just children. Mostly on CoD, I trap people in corners, talk to them, and block snipers views. It's hilarious.

------
But to answer the OP's question, yes I would date a girl who likes and plays videogames because that would give is something to do/ talk about.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> ------
> 
> I troll everybody on Xbox Live. Not just children. Mostly on CoD, I trap people in corners, talk to them, and block snipers views. It's hilarious.
> 
> ...


Back when me and my friend from Seattle still played xbox we would just piss off as many people as possible while still winning the match and see how many we could get to rage quit. Still do it on PC games like Day z and crap it's just too amusing not to.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I think that is the ONLY sort of girl I would be compatible with, since that is the exact kind of person I am. :um


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Depends what games they like. I think playing for more than 2-3 hours a day is wasteful--it's time that could be spent learning, reading, or being productive. However, I've always envied professional starcraft players: they get to play all day and be part of an awesome nerd community.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes. I play almost everyday too.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Depends what games they like. I think playing for more than 2-3 hours a day is wasteful--it's time that could be spent learning, reading, or being productive. However, I've always envied professional starcraft players: they get to play all day and be part of an awesome nerd community.


Nothing is wasted as long as you enjoy it.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Nothing is wasted as long as you enjoy it.


I'd want someone that wasn't addicted, and had other things to talk about. I agree with what you're trying to say, but if I was going out with a heroin addict, for example, I wouldn't be like "oh it's cool, she's doing what she loves".


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

enfield said:


> if an industry, on balance, has a net negative effect on the world, than i think it's okay to recognize that for what it is. that doesn't mean you need to vilify it, since it may not be practical, and often isn't, to try to turn back the tides, but you don't need to accept it as some inevitable result, that industries that do harm will continue to exist and continue to come into existence, and that nothing can be done about that. since we (society, the government, etc.) may, conceivably, be able to do something to reduce the proportion of future harmful industries compared to beneficial ones . yeah, once harmful industry gains enough capital and influence things get out of hand quickly and we lose control of them. but maybe some interventions can be taken before all that momentum is gained.


I don't know. Net balance might be positive. I know many people who went into programming because they liked gaming and wanted to play a role in developing games. Most of these people move on to do other kinds of programming that benefits society (because game programming is actually low paid compared to other kinds of programming).

Hardware is pushed largely by gaming. The people who go crazy over the newest graphic cards are almost always serious gamers. So gpu research, performance enhancements, etc get much more funding as a result. And all this stuff is much cheaper for other applications now because gamers buy in enough quantity to bring the price down. And you better believe this hardware is used for modeling, defense, building design, engineering, etc and it's all cheaper because of gamers. More investment and cheaper prices.

Most people learn to moderate their usage. Very few end up with their life consumed by gaming into their 30s. Yet we have many more programmers, better and cheaper hardware as a result.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

coldmorning said:


> I don't know. Net balance might be positive. I know many people who went into programming because they liked gaming and wanted to play a role in developing games. Most of these people move on to do other kinds of programming that benefits society (because game programming is actually low paid compared to other kinds of programming).
> 
> Hardware is pushed largely by gaming. The people who go crazy over the newest graphic cards are almost always serious gamers. So gpu research, performance enhancements, etc get much more funding as a result. And all this stuff is much cheaper for other applications now because gamers buy in enough quantity to bring the price down. And you better believe this hardware is used for modeling, defense, building design, engineering, etc and it's all cheaper because of gamers. More investment and cheaper prices.
> 
> Most people learn to moderate their usage. Very few end up with their life consumed by gaming into their 30s. Yet we have many more programmers, better and cheaper hardware as a result.


aw that's a nice reply. i appreciate it. i am dimly aware of how gpu is being used (more and more) for numerical computation. that is certainly an interesting and presumably positive, not to mention serendipitous, outcome that all those resources going into the (what i accused of being wasteful) development of that hardware had. i also know of these protein folding games, where humans interacting with the puzzles, using out keen eyes and prehensile minds, can be reasonably efficient at finding the likely conformations as compared to a computer. and that there has been some scientific discoveries in that domain, which can be clearly linked to the development of the gaming industry.

i am not sure that if the development of the hardware was known to be valuable, that it couldn't be pushed in a better way (getting people to buy games to subsidize it, while maybe inventive, sounds kind of weird to me)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I really don't see the difference between someone who watched tv for 2 hours every day and one who plays games, and considering most watch tv for even longer every day, I would say yes.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Of course. Two hours isn't that long when you're playing a game.

But I'd want to play with him occasionally if he was okay with it :b I love video games.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

As long as they don't mind me interrupting them. If they can't talk while playing or get irritated if I want to discuss or do something then, no. Or like if we usually have dinner together and he plays rather than eat with me, it would piss me off.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, but I'd do my own thing next to them.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Of course. I would rather date a girl who played video games than one who spent her time watching mindless TV shows like Jersey Shore etc.

Gaming would be one more thing we have in common. Mind you, I'm more of a casual gamer than a hardcore one.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes! Finally a Co-Op partner for Dead Space 3!


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

2 hours isn't that long, right? I'm on the internet for 6+ hours a day :/


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Probably. I think it's good when people have their own thing they like to do alone and they don't need to be right with you all the time. I think I'd go crazy dating someone who wanted to be right in my face every minute. Even if you really like and care about someone, that can get really old really fast. Especially if you're a loner to begin with.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

If that's what makes them feel relaxed, why not?


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Yes if they had a PS3. I don't want to be hanging out with Xbox 360 owning riff-raff.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I would, just as long as she isn't an addict or something. It would probably also depend on the kinds of games she plays. If all she plays is Call of Duty or something, I'd just laugh at her. Nothing against it, but I'd rather be with someone who likes a variety of things.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

For the guys here; the distinction between a real girl that plays games needs emphasizing :


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Paper Samurai said:


> For the guys here; the distinction between a real girl that plays games needs emphasizing :


hahaha so true


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I play over 3hrs per day myself so how could I have a problem with it?


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland (Mar 6, 2013)

If it was only for two hours and on his own time. This is coming from a gamer. I dated two and they cared more about games than the relationship itself. From experience, some of these gamers care more about their games than their SO. I've known several women who have broken up with men over it, because they felt neglected.

There is a life outside of gaming, unfortunately it took me a while to realize that. Playing just for two hours, for me, wasn't possible at one time. As long as he makes time, then I can deal with it. I would rather do something other than play games. Being with someone who only wants to do that is boring. It's not a really good way to connect.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

wouldn't really bother me, I'd rather leave them to their time alone if they played for 2 hours a day. My gaming habits have always been a solitary thing.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Met my boyfriend on there. Yes I would date this person as long as they don't play when I'm around resulting in me bring ignored. Now if they want to get me involved cool remembering takes me forever to catch on.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes sounds fine to me. I do play some games but not for 2 hours a day, but I would like time to do my own things so so I don't see any problem with it. So long as they don't spend the next two hours talking about the game. lol


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes, that's great. I don't play games that often though, so I'd be elsewhere doing my own thing. Basically I just want my own introvert alone-time, so I don't care what their hobby is as long as they're entertained when I want to be alone.  Other times, it'd be fun to play games together.


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

Hell yeah.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I wouldn't care. I'd probably join him sometimes. I also need alone time and have my own hobbies. I certainly couldn't be with someone clingy. I don't get people who want to spend all of their time with their significant others.


----------



## Requiem19 (Oct 18, 2012)

I wouldn't care so long as I wasn't ignored, neglected or taken for granted in the relationship because of it.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Sure


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

Nah, I grew tired of video games. Rather have a relationship with someone who likes to go and do things outside.


----------



## moments (Mar 5, 2013)

Not at this point in my life. I'm in my early thirties and if you're still playing games for that many hours a day I seriously wonder how productive you can be in the rest of your life.


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

I think every single day is excessive


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

At least? Dang, I need a minimum of like... 5 hours gaming time lol.

Even better if we both game and play together!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Yes.


Yuck Diablo 3 they might as well just go do it.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> I really don't see the difference between someone who watched tv for 2 hours every day and one who plays games, and considering most watch tv for even longer every day, I would say yes.


That's a good point.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Yes.


Poor guy, he got the ironing board haha !


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Yes.


She's got the better set up.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd be playing with them. And 2 hours is nothing.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

As long as it isn't interfering with their other responsibilities. Then sure, why not?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

it wouldn't really be a problem for me.

interestingly I also saw this relevant question on yahoo answers;..

Why do most women hate video games and guys that play them?



> Because women are not interested in dragons, and machine guns, and swords. When guys are stuck in their room slaying dragons instead of having a life, its a turn off. It's just childish- when we think video gamers, we think nerds. SORRY! You seem cool though, no offense to you- I have had a boyfriend who was OBSESSED with Halo 3. Although it was annoying listening about it all day.


ouch! O_O

I think there are more women that don't mind than the person asking the question realises. seems he's encountered a lot of bad experiences, I am aware of the negative perception a lot of gamers get which is that some people see it as the above.

I play the odd game every now and then myself. not as much as I used to, as i've lost a lot of enthusiasm for things including gaming. I actually think hanging out with a gamer in general might be better for me because I might actually get more into it again.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I was married to a guy who spent every spare moment on the damned computer or playstation. Sorry, but people like that need to grow up.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i think ppl who play video games every day are cute


----------

